# Putting links on Flash buttons in Dreamweaver



## n0sferatu (Jun 24, 2004)

I have made some Flash buttons and am trying to link these to the relevant pages in my site. How do I create the hyperlink? I can't see an easy way in Dreamweaver, so I tried editing the code (see below) which seems to create the link (when I hover over I can see where I want to go in the bottom bar of the browser) but nothing happens when I click. Any suggestions?

--


[URL=youth_images/links.swf]youth_images/links.swf
[/URL]


----------



## -=R0B=- (Sep 1, 2005)

I think i know exactly what you want.

Ok, so i take it you know enough about flash to work with me here... first in flash, if you made your button correctly with all the roll over stuff etc. you click on your button to apply actions to it and open the actions pannel below..

imput this code

*on (release) {
getURL("putyourURLhere", "_self");
}*

To chaneg what window the button effects, _self is it self, _blank is to open up a new window... or if your site has frames you have to define the frame name.. for example mainFrame

Hope this helps...


----------



## -=R0B=- (Sep 1, 2005)

I just thought about it and if you aren't a flash developer and you used dream weaver's built in Flash buttons to make links... when you are making the flash button in dreamweavers there are obvious options that you can use to verify the target URL.


----------



## n0sferatu (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Rob and thanks for the quick reply. 

Ok, I am making the button in Flash then inserting into Dreamweaver so I'll take your first response to be what I have to do. Now when I try, it's all good until I get to the "click on your button to apply actions to it" part.

1) Where exactly do I click on the button -- in the library?

2) The actions panel comes up with 'Current selection cannot have actions applied to it'

Screen shot attached to show you what I mean... I'm at a loss as to what to try next!!!!


----------

